# Beak Length



## david2905 (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi, hope you guys don't mind me posting a couple of pics, would anyone know if Trev's upper beak is a little on the long side, or is it typical and I'm being paranoid ?, I've seen the diagramme for what normal and overlength and can't decide as it appears between the two, would appreciate some helpful opinion.

Shes seems to be eating OK and is in good health otherwise, has cuttlebone and a wooden chew toy (but only seems interested in the material at the ends than the wooden bit), but is often trying to chew things she shoulden't!.


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Looks okay to me. Even if it was overgrown, slight overgrowth isn't really a big deal. You only need to worry if it gets long enough to interfere with eating, preening, etc.

Her beak is really shiny too, I don't see a single flake! She must get a great variety of food and plenty of vitamins, good on you for taking such good care of her


----------



## david2905 (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks for that, comparing her to some Cockatiels it seems long, but against others (not marked as having overgrown beaks) it looks about right, I just got the impression it may have grown a little in the 18 months I've had her (shes coming up to 2 now), is this likely to be something I need to keep an eye on in future or nothing to worry about ?.


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

You'll know when to worry, trust me.

Beak trimming isn't something you can do yourself though, only a vet can do that. But it shouldn't come to that as long as she has a cuttlebone and other stuff to chew.


----------



## david2905 (Jun 27, 2012)

That's brilliant, just what I needed to know, thanks 

I know it would be a vet's job if ever needed, I only just got the confidence to trim her claws for the first time the other week as opposed to having a vet do it


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Typically you don't need to trim a tiel's beak. It's usually a sign of a health problem if the beak is over grown. I think your tiel's beak looks fine. I understand your concern though- I posted a similar question when I first got my tiel.  I think that's also why it's important to have a good vet. The first vet I took Sunny to tried to talk me into to trimming his beak- not because it was too long but because "he could bite" according to the vet. Grrrr. (He's no longer our vet.)


----------



## Denvers Mom (Dec 11, 2013)

When I picked up Denver last week from the lady that went to the breeder to get him for me, she was filing his beak with an ordinary emory board. And she didnt look gentle either. Or it just might have been me thinking, "Whoa!! What are you doing?" But she looked like she knew what she was doing!! I also need to trim Denver's nails. But Im to nervous.


----------



## john9 (Nov 4, 2013)

Leave (beak trimming) to the experts please.


----------

